# Strawberry and Lime Cider



## adz2332 (14/4/16)

Has anyone tried it? Anyone have a recipe?

Was thinking about getting a bunch of strawberries and boiling them in water then straining. or would i be better off with some sort of concentrate? 
Lime flavour i was thinking out of a squeeze bottle lime juice?

Couple it with some champagne yeast, bit of lactose and dex.

any ideas?? 
Thanks


----------



## Danscraftbeer (14/4/16)

Someone I used to know who made lots of different fruit wines said strawberries are delicious but make terrible wine.
As for that sqeeze bottle lemon and lime juice it reminds me of the flavour put in dish washing liquid. I suspect its the same thing.
Sorry for the negative comments but it doesn't sound like a good concoction to me but I could be wrong.


----------



## Blind Dog (14/4/16)

Don't Mangrove Jack make a Strawberry and Pear cider? Could try that and adding the zest of a few limes?

No knowledge of whether the kits are any good or not


----------



## Airgead (14/4/16)

First question is why would you do such a ting to a nice cider? 

Strawberries - they do make a good wine but you do need to use a lot of them. They don;t have a lot of flavour, most of what you are tasting is sweet with a bit of acid. Most of what makes a strawberry a strawberry is the aroma. So you want to maximise that. Treat it like a dry hop. Pulp up raw strawberries (don't cook them unless you want to make it taste like jam) and add once primary fermentation has finished. I use about 100g of strawberries per litre of brew. So about 2 and a half kilos for a 25l batch. 

Lime - don't use the juice. Particularly don't use that disgusting muck they sell in squeeze bottles. Fermented citrus juice tastes like off citrus. It's nasty. What you and is the zest. Zest up a bunch of limes. Avoid the white pith as it's bitter. Add that to the brew right at the end to get sometime aroma and flavour. I'd use 1 lime per 5l as a starting point. 

Cheers
Dave


----------

